# Nichrome 36guage



## MoeB786 (9/6/16)

Any Vendors have stock of this wire?

Nichrome 36guage

Or bringing in again?


----------



## Kaizer (9/6/16)

May I confirm, is it 36 or 26 gauge you are looking for?


----------



## MoeB786 (9/6/16)

i am looking for 36guage


----------



## Migs (9/6/16)

Lungcandy used to to have, I have since never seen any vendor stocking higher than 30g spools.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Migs (9/6/16)

Vendors do not want us to make Aliens or fused claptons


----------



## capetocuba (10/6/16)

Vape Cartel Johannesburg & Cape Town will have a whole range of N80 in stock in approx 10 days. 36AWG N80 included!


----------



## MoeB786 (10/6/16)

@KieranD please post here as soon as stock lands

Reactions: Like 1


----------

